# Need more resolution sizes - only have two options



## Darth Kitty (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi ! I'm using Windows Vista Home Premium. I just got a new-to-me HP Pavilion Slimline s7700n and a 17" AOC 712Swal-1 Widescreen LCD Monitor from a friend. I promptly set it back to factory default, and here is my issue..

For resolution size I had 3 choices - 800x600, 960x600, and 1280x720

I really want to use 1024x768. Is that even possible ? So few options doesn't seem right at all. Two 16 inch monitors in my household can display it. Is an inch difference really that crucial ?

I checked for driver updates through Vista repeatedly but it just kept saying that I was using the latest versions for both my monitor and display adapter (NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE). Then I had NVIDIA's website scan me and it said I needed an update that came out earlier this year. So I installed that, and now I'm down to 800x600 and 1280x720 for resolution choices.

I've been told about this driver update but it saying it's for Windows XP only has me confused. Is it okay to install ? Also, if I used the NVIDIA website do I still need these two drivers installed ? First and Second

Thank you for your time ! :smile: If I didn't give enough information about the PC, this site lists all of its specs, I believe.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello Darth Kitty & welcome to TSF :welcome:

Did you try downloading the video driver from HP's website?


----------



## Darth Kitty (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you ! 

No, which one do you mean ? I'm confused about all of them so I just have them bookmarked for now.  The first one says it's for XP only and the other two I wasn't sure I need if I updated from NVIDIA's website.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi go here and enter make and model then choose vista for OS and under graphics download first one in list. uninstall current one and restart computer start tapping f8 from the list that comes up choose low res mode and then install the driver you had downloaded.


----------



## Darth Kitty (Aug 16, 2012)

Ok, I rolled back from the 2012 update I got from NVIDIA's site. Then I did what you said and no dice.. all it did was give me the 960x600 option back.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> 17" AOC 712Swal-1 Widescreen LCD Monitor
> I really want to use 1024x768.


FYI: 1024x768 is a 4:3 resolution. Using it on a widescreen monitor will give you distorted images.


----------

